# Attestations of degree? need help!



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

hi guys,

i have been offered a job in dubai where i will need to attestest my university degree. The trick here is that im currently based in Egypt and my degree is from NZ and im a NZ citizen. How will i attest my docs this way?

your help would be appreciated.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

You need to attest them in the country you received the degree i believe


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

This is going to be impossible to book a ticket back to Nz just for that, are you sure this is the only way?


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

You dont need to be there


Can be done by post


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

norampin said:


> You dont need to be there
> 
> Can be done by post


I'm worried that if I do this the process will take timeand then I would miss out on the job


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

In the uk it takes 1 week to attest maybe same elsewhere.

We have been waiting 5 months to complete attestation, security clearance and visa. Depends on the job, they wait. They know the time scales


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

norampin said:


> In the uk it takes 1 week to attest maybe same elsewhere.
> 
> We have been waiting 5 months to complete attestation, security clearance and visa. Depends on the job, they wait. They know the time scales


You r kidding me, it took u 5 months! And they are still waiting for you?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

This should help a bit 

http://www.nzembassy.com/saudi-arab...ew-zealand-documents/authentication-documents
http://loyaltours.in/Document-Attestation.php?id=new zealand

For the latter, there will be other similar companies I am sure.


----------



## gobarca (Apr 9, 2013)

telecompro said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i have been offered a job in dubai where i will need to attestest my university degree. The trick here is that im currently based in Egypt and my degree is from NZ and im a NZ citizen. How will i attest my docs this way?
> 
> your help would be appreciated.


Try authxperts google them


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

telecompro said:


> You r kidding me, it took u 5 months! And they are still waiting for you?


Yes they did. They knowmthe timescales.
And now they are waiting for resignation which is three months

We move end of june.
So eight months total


----------



## The.Unwritten (Apr 13, 2013)

you have to get your degree attested by the embassy of UAE in NZ (since your degree was issued and sent to you from NZ) by DHL or whatever will take 10-15 days. 

then you have to get it attested by the foreign affairs inside UAE. this will take 15-30 minutes, and charges will be AED 150 for the attestation stamp of foreign affairs.


----------

